# Pictures that make you say, Wow !!!



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Check these out, crazy stuff.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

damnnnn somebody start the fryers. We gonna have fish fry lmao


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

that sink is awsome


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I've seen sinks like that for sale on some website before...LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah I want one of those when I add on the master bath to the house.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

So on that sink, if you turned it to the hot water, would that mess up the temperature for the fish? Lol, just curious. Cleaning that thing would suck.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thats a good question. Goldfish are rezelant though. I guess they would be fine as long as you didn't fill the sink up with hot water and leave it there.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

That sink is cool as hell. I think I have to get one. As for the airplane pic, first thing I would do when we landed was change my shorts. I don't like flying as it is.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

that is one bad ass sink.... i want one


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn I want that sink!!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is so funny, everyone wants the sink now. Did i tell you that i sell them, aww , just kidding.lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I want a toilet like that... Show those fish who's boss!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao............


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I want a toilet like that... Show those fish who's boss!


rofl.......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really would like to have a sink like that.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sadly, I too must jump on the band wagon, I want that sink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I want a toilet like that... Show those fish who's boss!


Here you go Danny Boy.....hehehe


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I was looking at getting one of these for our familyroom...hahaha

Free shipping..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I was looking at getting one of these for our familyroom...hahaha
> 
> Free shipping..


Friggin' sweet!!!!!!!! :clap::clap:

P.S. Bad Ass Toilets but wouldnt the fish go.. :flush:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah...And the coffee table is only $544.99


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW....................LOL...


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Me too:clap:


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i want the sink, the toilet and the tables !! ive seen a floor with fish in it that was niiiiiiiice


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Fish tanks are pretty in other people's houses. I can't stand cleaning them. Love the coffee and end tables, though. The fish in the bathroom would creep me out though. I'd feel like someone was watching me take showers and stuff.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

SINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want that old lady that can handle that many mugs of beer!!!! I'll pay her whatever her price!


----------

